# Bicornuate uterus



## Ranjhu

I am 16 weeks pregnant with my first baby. I have been diagnosed with having a bicornuate uterus. My Ob/Gyn has informed me of my higher than normal risk of preterm labor. I am trying to get information from mothers who have this condition and how far along they carried the baby? I am terrified of having a very premature baby.


----------



## AugustineM

Hi! I also have a bicornuate uterus. I'm glad to talk to another mama who has this as well, because honestly I've never met anyone IRL who does.

I went full-term with DS. He was born on his due date! I was also told I'd be at a higher risk for preterm labor but it never happened. I never even had any PTL symptoms. DS was, however, breech. I had an emergency c-section because he was feet first when I went into labor. I found out that breech is MUCH more common than PTL in women with bicornuate uteri. In fact, appx. 65% of all babies are breech when the woman enters labor!

I've done TONS of research about it, so here's what I know... (besides the breech risk). Lots of the risk factors depend on how extreme your bicornuate symptoms are. Like, is your uterus fully divided in two? Or do you just have a "heart-shaped" uterus, with a small septum at the top? (That's what mine is.) I could see it on the ultrasound at 5 months -- it just looked like two little lobes at the top, but not extreme. The more pronounced your septum is, the more likely you are to have PTL issues, issues with fertility, placental issues, or miscarriage risk, from what I have heard. It would be good for you to know exactly what your uterus looks like. I had the ultrasound tech draw me a picture! Also, at 9 months, the ultrasound tech could not even tell I had a bicornuate uterus. He said the septum was so squished up that he couldn't see it.

Also, apparently BCU is actually fairly common as far as uterine abnormalities go. I think up to 10% of women have some variance of it... some don't even ever know!

Sooo, I'm now pregnant with #2, and worried about having another breech baby. Actually I'm worried that the shape of my uterus will cause me to have ANY baby breech. I wonder if that's just the way they fit. I'm seeing a chiropractor who specializes in the Webster technique, and I'm doing lots of optimum fetal positioning things. My midwife said they may try a version on me if this baby is breech at the end, but from what I've read it's risky to do one on a bicornuate uterus.

Anyway, hope that helps. I'll be keeping up with this thread to see if anyone else responds. YOu can also PM me if you want.

Don't stress too much about PTL. Unless your uterus is very abnormal, I think the risk is pretty small, even with bicornuate uterus.

Ashley


----------



## sdmello

Hi Ashley,

I too have a bicornuate uterus. And it was detected in an ultrasound 3 months back. So I visited my Gaenac, who suggested a laproscopy for a detailed investigation, but I concieved before I could go for it.







Now I have been ordered complete bed rest for 4 months atleast. I have also been having slight spotting from the day i discovered my pregnancy (in the 5th week), a couple of days back. I am a bit worried about that, do have any sugegstions, or advice. All reports show that the baby is healthy, and I just hope that my uterus does not create problems for my baby.

Srijanee


----------



## RinaSingh

Hi! I am about 5 weeks pregnant and I am very curious and nervous about it as I have a bicornuate uterus. I am going for a USG tom. and I will know how it would be very soon!!


----------



## Starr

Hello I also have a bicornuate uterus. No luck getting pregnant yet but my Dr. did say it was possible. His said based on my degree of it being split into two I would be considered more high risk and may have to have a schedule c section a little early depending on how much room the baby had. Again this was just to get me aware that there was a possibility but nothing would be decided until we could see how things were going.


----------



## coloradoalice

I have a friend that has a bicornate uterus. She was treated high-risk, but in the end she ended up with a nice normal vaginal birth!!

Good luck to you both, I hope that you are also able to have happy healthy pregnancies!


----------



## OnTheFence

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ranjhu* 
I am 16 weeks pregnant with my first baby. I have been diagnosed with having a bicornuate uterus. My Ob/Gyn has informed me of my higher than normal risk of preterm labor. I am trying to get information from mothers who have this condition and how far along they carried the baby? I am terrified of having a very premature baby.

I am pregnant with number four. My last three babies were carried to 38, 38, and 36 weeks. There is a list on yahoo called Mullerian Anomalies that can give you all kinds of great info.

You are at risk of having a premature baby, position and the severity of your anomaly will play the biggest factors, plus placement of the placenta.

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## OnTheFence

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustineM* 

Sooo, I'm now pregnant with #2, and worried about having another breech baby. Actually I'm worried that the shape of my uterus will cause me to have ANY baby breech. I wonder if that's just the way they fit. I'm seeing a chiropractor who specializes in the Webster technique, and I'm doing lots of optimum fetal positioning things. My midwife said they may try a version on me if this baby is breech at the end, but from what I've read it's risky to do one on a bicornuate uterus.

Ashley

PLEASE can I Beg you not to do a version on a bicornuate uterus. Plus any OB who knowingly does one that has been cut on before is nuts! I had a version without knowing my uterine condition and it landed me in the OR as an emergency csection. Also your risk of rupture is also increased if your uterus is deformed. I've read it ranging from 3-20%. Definitely stick with Websters and if it doesnt work, just feel blessed with your healthy baby!

Actually I would prefer for this baby to be breech. My last one went head down and it was extremely painful, the top of my uterus where the septum was felt like it was ripping. My youngest son was vertex but in a weird way, his shoulder actually presented against my cervix. They had a hard time getting him out for the csection because of his position. My first baby was transverse, the main part of her body was in the right horn, and her legs hooked around the septum -- I looked pretty lopsided. These last three pregnancies though have all occurred on the left side (my smaller side) which appears to not been problematic.


----------



## Yuba_River

Hello all,

I've just had an ultrasound at 7 weeks and told it looks like I may have a bicornuate uterus. They won't be able to tell much more until 20 weeks with another ultrasound. It's hard not to know. So I guess I don't have much to add to this thread, but just wanted to say hello. Thanks for the information from those who have experienced this, and it's great to see some success stories!


----------



## maxmama

My mom had a bicornate uterus (with a septum), and here I am after 43 weeks gestation. 9+ pounds, too.


----------



## Yuba_River

Thank you, so good to hear!


----------



## intorainbowz

I have a bocorniate/septate uterus. These actually are different things. My RE tested and felt this was septate. I had a resection in 2004 because my septum was huge and there was no way I could grow a baby in there. The septum was also painfully stretching my uterus, but I did nto realize this until after the resection.

PLEASE have your doctor monitor very closly for IUGR. I had this and had to have a c/s at 34 weeks. My dd was 34 weeks, but was developmentally and size wise 29 weeks.

After my c/s my uterus was found to be acarnate, or heart shaped. My ob feels that I do have a bicorniate uterus, not just a septate one. The RE could not have known by the MRI, which showed a septate one, or the lap. She saw it once she lifted my uterus out to sew it up.

The true way to non-invasivly diagnose a septate versus bocirniate uterus is an MRI. Too many things are not able to be seen on a u/s. However in my case the MRI clearly showed a septum (textbook). And on actual visualization of the entire uterus, it was clear it was bicorniate.

I too spotted at 5 weeks. At first this was thought to be cervical, but after the IUGR and all other complications, we know this is placental. My placenta looked normal on the surface, but the patholgy report was very telling. It was very near failing.

I know a lot about this disorder, so ask away.

Anyone else also have PCOS? I do.

After my seputum resection, my RE told me I had a 50/50 chance of being able to deliver vaginally. He said I may or may not go into labor, if I do I may or may not deliver, or I would fail to progress and have a c/s. DD was born by scheduled c/s due to her IUGR. As a PP has mentioned, as I have a deformed uterus, I am at a high rupture rate, and all future babies will be born by scheduled c/s.

Please do not have a version, that could hurt the baby. If the baby is stuck in one of the horns, all that pushing could really hurt the spine/head.


----------



## OnTheFence

Hi Wendy!

I am glad you posted. Our uteri sound similar. In my last three full term (well 38, 38 and 36 week) pregnancies I had no problems with IUGR or placental issues. This time it looks like I may be facing some of those issues. I have been feeling all along this pregnancy was different but I was baseing that on the fact it was unplanned.
Right now my baby is measuring about 3 weeks behind my LMP. I have had some conflicting US, but my last two have shown slown growth. I have another one Jan. 15 and we will see where babe it at and I will discuss with my OB what the game plan is. I also have a low lying anterior placenta. Not cool when your uterus has been cut three previous times!

My uterus is heart shaped with a septum but its "slight" and not complete down the middle. I've never had surgery to correct it, mainly because I did have a full term pregnancy with a 7lb baby. I am considered a habitual aborter but I have not had a miscarriage in 7 years. I too have PCOS, and my cervix has issues too.

I want to know all about your placenta. Where was it located? What did they find wrong with it? When did you begin seeing the IUGR?

Kim


----------



## ChristinaLucia

Hi, another mama with a bicornuate uterus here. I also had a grapefruit sized fibroid and I carried the baby to 39 weeks with a scheduled C-Section. I was so worried about the baby, but it all worked out fine.


----------



## intorainbowz

If I remember correctly the placenta was posterior the entire time.

I spotted at 5 weeks 6 days, (Measured by ultrasound). At the time it was thought to be cervical, but we now belive this was placental. At delivery the placenta looked normal, but there were microscopic issues seen on the pathology exam. digging.... it's here somewhere. I'll post when I find it.

My APF was off the charts high when I had the test done at 15 weeks. We got the results back at 17 weeks, then had our first peri appointment at 18 weeks. Sydney measured 16 weeks 5 days at that time. I had every other week level II ultrasounds from then on. DD kept growing but the gap kept getting larger. She plateaued from week 32 to 34 and was delivered at 34 weeks. They believe this was all connected - that the spotting lead to the super high AFP, that the spotting was the first sign of placental insufficency which lead to the IUGR.

My Ob believes that inital implantation took place at the top, where the septum resection occured. It migrated the the back, which was the best spot I suppose.

The low lying placenta is not cool with surgeries. Hopefully it will migrate.

I have had a suspected miscarraige, but it was not confirmed. I had no cervix issues. My amniotic fluid was fairly low the entire time.

I did not ovulate, then I lost 30 pounds and got pregnant the first cycle off th pill. It was actually good I spotted when I did, as we got a very accurate measurment for dating purposes. From my LMP, I was a week behind when I should have ovulated.

My septum was very huge, and after it was removed I realized it had been causing me low level pain constantly.

Good luck. When I find my reports I'll post that. I could only find the u/s report from 18 weeks today.


----------



## fishface

I just found out my maternal grandmother had this. It was unknown until a hysterectomy. She delivered two healthy babies full-term and one preemie. I'm not sure how premature he was, but all were born in the 1940s and he ended up being fine. (and grew up to be a brilliant and highly-regarded doctor)


----------



## Sal5

Hi! On an encouraging note I have recently been diagnosed with a bicornuate uterus and have 2 children the first was prem at 35 weeks and the second delivered by C section on the day she was due.

However they were both breech and although I had a retained placenta with the first (so needed an operation just after vaginal delivery) and then had a C section with the second, they did not notice my unusual shaped womb. We decided to try for a 3rd child and sadly lost a baby at 14 weeks and then a baby recently at 22 weeks. Just before this at my 20 week scan they noticed that I had a bicornuate uterus. However they did not seem too concerned about it because I had delivered 2 babies already and simply mentioned that they would need to monitor the babies growth. But I was not booked for another scan for another 7 weeks!!

We are going for a follow up appointment with the conslultant soon to see if they can give any reasons for our babies death. Having now looked on the internet I am aware that the risks of PTL are higher and I really want to know what I need to ask them about my uterus and the possibility of having another baby. Here in the UK we have a free medical service but I do feel that they are quite relaxed in their approach. From reading on the internet in the US they automatically class this as a high risk pregnancy and order bed rest etc if necessary. We would love to try for another child. Nothing can replace our beautiful son but there is such a big empty hole in our lives now.

So does anyone have any advice for what to ask at the consultants appointment re bicornuate uteruses. Also I still don't fully understand the difference between septate and bicornuate. I am probably being really dense, but it would really help to understand this before I go.

Thanks


----------



## Sal5

Hi! On an encouraging note I have recently been diagnosed with a bicornuate uterus and have 2 children the first was prem at 35 weeks and the second delivered by C section on the day she was due.

However they were both breech and although I had a retained placenta with the first (so needed an operation just after vaginal delivery) and then had a C section with the second, they did not notice my unusual shaped womb. We decided to try for a 3rd child and sadly lost a baby at 14 weeks and then a baby recently at 22 weeks. Just before this at my 20 week scan they noticed that I had a bicornuate uterus. However they did not seem too concerned about it because I had delivered 2 babies already and simply mentioned that they would need to monitor the babies growth. But I was not booked for another scan for another 7 weeks!!

We are going for a follow up appointment with the consultant soon to see if they can give any reasons for our babies death. Having now looked on the internet I am aware that the risks of PTL are higher and I really want to know what I need to ask them about my uterus and the possibility of having another baby. Here in the UK we have a free medical service but I do feel that they are quite relaxed in their approach. From reading on the internet in the US they automatically class this as a high risk pregnancy and order bed rest etc if necessary. We would love to try for another child. Nothing can replace our beautiful son but there is such a big empty hole in our lives now.

So does anyone have any advice for what to ask at the consultants appointment re bicornuate uteruses. Also I still don't fully understand the difference between septate and bicornuate. I am probably being really dense, but it would really help to understand this before I go.

Thanks


----------



## aprilmes

I hope things went well with your pregnancy. I also have a bicornuate uterus. It was found after I miscarried at 10 weeks in 1999. I got pregnant in 2005 and immediately sought a high-risk specialist. Dr. Sehdev took great care of me. He checked my cervix every two weeks to make sure it wasn't incompetent. I delievered my daughter at 34 weeks, but now she is 20 months and happy and healthy!!

And don't be surprised if your baby has clubbed feet. My daughter did, but they are straightening otu on her own. She walked late because of it, but now I can't keep up with her she walks so fast







:


----------



## Sheal

Another Bicorneated uterus here! 5 babies, 3 vaginal two c\s and one rupture!

Sheal


----------



## blueridgewoman

I have a unicornuate uterus (just one side), but from what I gather, seems like breech/premature labor is common with both issues.

My OB isn't treating me THAT differently, but he did do several u/s cervical checks throughout my first and second trimesters and, now that I'm in my third, he'll be doing one every two weeks or so. Not fun, but probably a far better thing than premature labor, I'm thinking.

He did say that breech was very common in mullerian issues. He offered to do a version if that were the case, but refused to deliver me vaginally if the baby is breech. That's the most frightening thing for me thus far about this pregnancy (besides loss)- I really don't want a c/s. A version is not really a great option since I do have the uterine issue and since my placenta is anterior. So we're going to try Webster's technique and anything else non-medical and just hope.

But yeah, I would say that working with a high risk OB has been invaluable to me. He and I get along well and I get great care since he's seen quite a few bicornuate and unicornuate uterus cases in his career, which is odd since they aren't that common.

Good luck to you.


----------



## LadyWillow

I also have a bicornuate uterus.. I found out during the pregnancy of my second child. They did not seem all that worried about it at the time. My first child was born on her due date at 6lb 4oz, vaginally and naturally. I did not know with her. My second was born a couple of days before her due date and she was also vaginal and natural and 7lb 12oz. I am not pregnant with my third and am planning a home birth. However i am having alot of fear this time that i never felt before. We had alot of issues in the beginning. I started spotting about 6 weeks or so and thought i was miscarring. then it slowed. Then one day we were out and i had a gush of fluid and was sure the miscarrage had finally began. When i never passed a clot i went in for an ultrasound and we saw a healthy baby on the ultrasound. I was hoping for as little interventions during this pregnancy as possible (i really dont want any more ultrasounds) I think that i had an empty sack that i lost. Any way this pregnancy feels different to me and that scares me. This baby is on the left and i dont remember feeling quite so one sided with the last two. My biggest fear is a breech baby and a c/s. Anyway I will e talking more about this with my homebirth midwife, and hope for everything to go like my girls have.


----------



## patchynurse

My mom has a septate uterus and has three kids. All born at term and I was a vaginally delivered breech.

I had a friend who has bicornuate uterus and ended up pregnant at 2 separate times, one in each uterus. She went into early labor with both when they were both just over 5 lbs. Her uterus just couldn't stretch much more.


----------



## wanna-b-mommy

Hi everyone! I am about 5 weeks pregnant (give or take a couple of days because I am unsure of when I O'd exactly) and I started spotting a tint tiny bit on Saturday. I probably would have not even noticed, but I have been extremely paranoid with this pregnancy because I had a miscarriage 4 months ago. I went to the ER Saturday night and my HCG was at 890. They did an u/s and found the baby measuring 2mm so I was very relieved. However, I was diagonosed with a bicornuate uterus which scared me to death. I had never heard of it and have been trying to read everything I can to better understand this. I am still very worried because I have read some positive things and then some very negative things. I am trying not to worry, but it is hard. I still have a little bit of spotting which I only notice on the TP, its never enough to even make it to my underware. I feel hopeful reading your stories. My question is...for those of you who experienced light spotting, how long did it last?


----------



## wanna-b-mommy

I also forgot to add that the Dr's found the baby on the left side of my uterus which frightens me. I have no idea if that is a good spot or not. I have an appt with a new OB/GYN this Thursday and I'm hoping they can put my mind at ease a little. I am so nervous about miscarriage. I can handle possible pre-term labor and C-sections. I am just scared to death I will loose my little bean!


----------



## SaharaRose

Hi, another septate uterus here. Mine was heart shaped with a thick septum & most of it has been repaired. I had no trouble when I got pregnant, although I had to get a C-sec for another reason.

The baby liked to hang out on one side of my uterus for the first part of my pregnancy. They said it might have been due to the left over part of the septum, but it wasn't an issue. Best of luck to you all!


----------



## R Weerts

Hello,

I just found out I have a bicornuate uterus. I am encouraged by the responses I have read because my initial internet search scared me very much! An internet medical journal said I'd have a 4 times greater chance of having a baby with congenital anomalies (defects). Have any of you heard of someone with this diagnosis actually have a baby with major defects or mental retardation?
Thanks!


----------



## R Weerts

I had a miscarriage about 6 months ago, followed by a D & C and was never told I had a bicornuate uterus. Now I am 9 weeks pregnant again and had bright red bleeding a couple of weeks ago for about 12 hours. Then, a few days later I had bright red bleeding for almost 24 hours. I just came back from my third vaginal U/S which shows a healthy baby with a fast (normal) heart rate and no further evidence of bleeding. From my experience spotting does not mean you won't have a healthy baby.


----------



## LBMarie9

okay so I just joined this site because I found this thread---and I want to say thank you to everyone's help, etc

I am pregnant with my second child---19 wks--just found out I have a septate uterus in the ultrasound---my 1st son was born 39 wks---and he was 9'4"!!!! ---I had no problems getting pregnant with either.

I could see that my uterus was split in two---but the part where my little girl is residing is a little bit bigger (maybe 2/3rd to 1/3rd?!) I have a couple questions---a lady that psoted a long time ago seemed to know ALOT and I don't even think my doctors know very much---I am scared that they won't take it seriously---I want to be safe and careful---here are some of my questions---

because my first son was 9'4" did that maybe stretch out my uterus so that I should be fine?
with a uterus (with a wall in the middle) ---it's possible for me to get pregnant on eaither side? two at a time?

okay so my daugher's measure ments---the head was exactly on-----the tummy was like a week ahead---the femar was 1 1/2 weeks small! could this be a sign of not enough nutrients because of this abnormality?!!! or should I only be worried about a small abdomin?

okay---so it only looks to be in half--does this mean I do NOT have a bocirniate unterus or is it common to not be able to tell in an ultrasound?

I have pain all day---my baby is only .5 lb---why is there pain already?

I have so many fears--mainly that my doctors won't do enough and something will go wrong---any ideas on how to find a doctor who knows a lot about this? would I just have to call them all myself? thanks for any help!


----------



## Zucchini

It's so good to find this thread! I'm 8w with my first pregnancy, and at an ultrasound a week ago, the mw said "Has anybody ever told you you have an unusual uterus?"







She said I had a uterine septum, but it sounds like it could have been bicornuate and they wouldn't have been able to tell for sure? Fortunately my lovely emby didn't implant on the septum, and everything looks to be on schedule, but I'm nervous about what it will mean for late pregnancy and delivery...


----------



## LBMarie9

anyone else had this with their uterus? I'm desperate for more info and suggestions!


----------



## jmassengale

I am currently 10 weeks pregnant- and was diagnosed with bicorunate uterus about a year ago. I have an ultrasound in 2 weeks to determine a more concrete due date, and also to check for multiples. I have been doing some research regarding BU and frankly, it scares the shit out of me. I've read the statistics regarding: survival rate, pre-term births, low birth weight, and breech babies. I'm so terrified of a miscarriage and any peace of mind that can be offered would be more than greatly appreciated!

Julie


----------



## NatalieLin

Well I am not sure if this will help, but I am 23 years old and have been pregnant twice, and I TOO have a bicornuate uterus, although it wasn't noticed until the second. With my first pregnancy, I was 16 years old and on birth control when it happened, so I continued to have a period. I didn't find out that I was pregnant until about 6 months. I found out when I was about 8 months and that the baby was breech, they scheduled a c section for Dec 6, I was due Dec 20. They said if I went into labor and had him the way he was positioned he wouldn't survuve from the blood loss and would tear up my insides on his way out. I went into labor Nov 29 in the middle of the night. When I got to the hospital my sons foot was out past his ankle. I went into the OR, was dialated to 10, pushed about 7 times and he was born. Timothy was 5 lbs 14 oz, 19 inches, at 36 weeks. Other then his foot being a little purple, and a little jaundice for a day or two, he and I were both perfectly fine. He is now a six year old healthy little boy.

I got pregnant again Nov. 11, 2007. December 26, I started bleeding. I went to the hospital and the did 2 different u/s. The first tech wasn't good enough, so the dr ordered more. They saw the baby was fine, I was measuring about 7 1/2 weeks, but that I had a bicornuate uterus, and a subchrionic hemorhage which was causing the bleeding. After 6 hrs of being in the hospital, they said I was having a threatened miscarriage and there was a 50/50 chance I would miscarry. I could go home, and chances were good since I have already have one successful pregnancy. He said to come back if any new symptoms. I was having bleeding and clots, but no pain. I was also to follow up with an ob. I continued to bleed, sometimes with clots.

I finally was able to get an appointment Jan. 3, 2008. I got an u/s and they found no traces of pregnancy. I had a miscarriage.

I have had one successful pregnancy with almost no prenatal care. I do not think the bicornuate uterus contributed to my uterus. Keep hope!

I have read more about this. Here is a link that may help give you some more info. http://pregnancy.families.com/blog/l...ornuate-uterus


----------



## nhklh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OnTheFence* 
There is a list on yahoo called Mullerian Anomalies that can give you all kinds of great info.

I cannot recommend the MA Yahoo group highly enough!

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group...riananomalies/

(I have a unicornuate uterus).


----------



## nhklh

Also www.mulleriananomalies.blogspot.com has good info, and women's stories.


----------



## Hope AM

I am almost 6 weeks pregnant, had my first checkup yesterday and was informed that I have a bicornuate uterus. My doctor did not make a big deal out of it, but of course it got me worried anyway. I researched the condition on the internet, and some of what I read sounded very worrisome. On the other hand, this blog indicates that some women with this condition have normal deliveries - so I guess one shouldn't panic prematurely (that doesn't help in any case ;o). Would like to get in touch with other women who are currently pregnant and have this condition for mutual support, as well as hear from the ladies who posted earlier, to find out how their deliveries went through.

Best, Hope.


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne

after trying to get pregnant for over 4 years, I finally went to see specialist and was told I had multiple fibroids and a bi-cornute uterus. I had surgery to fix it and I got pregnant 10 months later for the first time. I had a few scares and pain from the remaining fibroids, but I carried my baby to term and had a scheduled c-section because of the scar tissue left from the surgery.

This is a fixable thing, if there are any of you who have problems getting or staying pregnant, talk to a specialist about fixing it.


----------



## nhklh

.....


----------



## mom2ewc

I have a bicornuate uterus and a septum down the middle. I carried my son to full term, so there was no problem with preterm labor. Also, we got pregnant unexpectedly, so conception wasn't a problem! This time, we got pregnant on the first try... we'll see what happens through the pregnancy.

My son was a footling breech, though, which ended up in a c/s because my midwife wasn't comfortable with breech birth. I know many moms who have bicornuate uteri and have indicated that breech is a much higher likelihood. So, this time around, I'm definitely finding a homebirth midwife who is 100% comfortable with a breech birth... although I will be visualizing a vertex baby through the pregnancy!

During my first pregnancy, the doctors kept trying to scare me into thinking I was "high risk." But, I think of myself as normal, and don't really think of the bicornuate uterus/septum at all. I know many moms with bicornuate uteri who have had healthy, normal pregnancies (myself included) and births. So, please don't panic! The internet always posts the worst case scenario. Everyone seems determined to make women scared of their bodies and their pregnancies, even though most of our bodies know exactly what they need to do to build and birth babies. I finally stopped reading sites that scared me with bicornuate uteri horror stories.


----------



## Hope AM

Dear Mom2EWC,

Thanks very much for your reassuring message! I think maintaining a high morale is extremely important for a healthy delivery, and you have just raised mine! God bless you, wish you a safe delivery of your second baby.


----------



## codiallynn

I am also cursed with a bicornuate uterus and i have lost two babies one at 9 weeks and the last one at 7 months, i am pregnant again! I am already bleeding and cramping but only 7 weeks along by tomorrow, the baby is fine the heart is beating 190 per minute and is growing at the right rate. One doctor i went to seems to believe i am losing it, i on the other hand KNOW im not. My last pregnancy i bled the whole 7 months, it seems to be a pattern. I think i will have better luck with this one, because my last baby stretched my uterus out so there should be more room. I NEED TO KNOW IF ANY ONE ELSE HAS CRAMPS AND BLEEDING, they say it isnt so uncommon in women like us.


----------



## nhklh

.....


----------



## codiallynn

No, it's not a septate uterus it's a bicornuate uterus, the doctors have checked it many times. The problem is its also smaller but because my last baby had stretched it out some say i will have better luck, but i can only hope. I have also read that bleeding and cramping is normal in bicornuate uteri , I've just never came in contact with another women that has the same problem.


----------



## codiallynn

The doctors have also said that the reason for losing my son so far along could have been because he was implanted in the smaller part of my heart shaped uterus, this one seems to be in the larger part, this too is a good sign. I have been to many different doctors and theres not much they can do but they looked at the first picture taken of my bicornuate uterus and have seen the newest one and has told me theres a very big difference (none of these by the way were taken while pregnant) so thats even more good news. the main concern is the bleeding it comes and gos , it isnt bright red and only last for 4 days but not a period. As for the cramping it happens suddenly and then stops normally i dont have another one for a few days but it is recurring, This is the one thing thats worry some.


----------



## Elizabeth1921

I too have a Bicornuate Uterus. I just recenlty had my third miscarriage. I am sorry for your loses. I can relate. I have been trying to find information about a Bicornuate Uterus and I found a lot of stuff. I just have not found out what the treatments are. I know that there is the surgery but is there anything else they can do?


----------



## codiallynn

I spoke with my doctor he said that its amazing that i can get pregnant, he to mentioned surgery but said it would to more harm then good because i can concive. I read online in a few websites that say the farther you get in pregnancies the better- baby or not, its because it stretches the uterus so the next baby has a better chance of making it full term. My son was fairly big for 7 months which is good news but also bad because he ran out of space and became very stressed and it ended in still born. Im hearing news from my docs saying i might beable to make it to 8 months, that is if all is well with the baby - so we are praying but it might not work out that way so we arent counting on it 100% but we are trying to stay positive thats all we can do


----------



## par12199

Dear Codiallyn--

I am so inspired by your story because it is similar to mine. I have a bicornuate uterus. I have one son who is 8 and was born at 34 weeks. He had no issues and is perfect. I realized during this pregnancy that I have a bicornute u. At the time they said the concern would be preterm labor and they were correct. My son out grew his area. I had him on my left side of the uterus. Here I am 9 years later suffering a loss of my little girl. I got pregnant with her in Oct. of 07 and delivered her at 27 weeks, stillborn. She was conceived in the right side so I was very scared of the outcome. I am not going to go into detail of the experience with the doctors because they would not take my concerns seriously. At 24 weeks I had an u/s done and they said that the placenta wasn't in the best spot. It was implanted at the top close to the midline of my uterus. As we all know that area doesn't get a lot of blood flow. At 24 weeks she weighed almost 1 lb. and she was a week behind in growth. They were not very concerned but they will be if she gets further behind. That was all they said....At 27 weeks I noticed that I hadn't felt her move all day so I went to the doctor and my nightmare began. She had already passed. After having testing done and getting second opinions about what happened, I have decided that the location of the placenta and the cord was attached at the end of the placenta instead of the middle were the causes of my daughters death. My new doctor has decided to put me on 81mg of asprin for my next pregnancy, bed rest at 20 weeks, u/s every 2 wks starting at 20 wks along with stress tests. I believe that if I had been put on bed rest with my little girl at 24 weeks I would have had a better out come. I would really like to talk to you further because I would like to her about your son.
Thanks!
Melissa


----------



## skmegs

I have been ttc for a year now. Somewhere I read that at a year, if you haven't conceived your chances are down to 3%. I'm apparently not ovulating and I found out I have a bicornate uterus (or semptum, it is all new and I'm not happy with my current doc and have decided to go looking for a specialist). I really clicked with the posting that mentioned low level constant pain - since I've been focusing on conception and paying attention, I really do think that is just always there and hope I have a septum that could be aided with surgery... Either way I'm just in the beginning of things.

When I had an ultrasound done to see what was wrong, the tech asked if anyone had ever commented on the unusual shape of my uterus... and so I freaked out for a few days till my doctor called. I just still have so many questions and I'm mad upset that 10 years ago when I had awful periods and pain they didn't just do an ultrasound to SEE if there was anything to find out before putting me on the pill for a decade.

I am really happy to read this blog with so many successfully pregnant postings, and really hope this is just the beginning of the solution stage.


----------



## yoyogir111

I was diagnosed with a bc when I was 13 years old and I was told I would not be able to have kids. I did get pregnant years later and carried my daughter till she was 36 weeks and I bled very strong for the first 6 mths of my pregnancy, I was a week away from having my labor induced but unfortunetly she had passed away in me. They say the placenta detached. That was my first experience. After that i was skeptical about having another but I did. I had my son he was born c-section at 34 weeks and 13 mths after I had my son I had my daughter naturally at 36 weeks. Even though it is very stressful and worrysome it is possible to have healthy babies with a bicornuate uterus.


----------



## yoyogir111

Yes I had bleeding and cramping with my first pregnancy . Unfortunetly that was the child I lost at 36 weeks.With my son and daughter I did not have the bleeding jut bad morning sickness...


----------



## haleymarie

I also have one , and I'm hearing nothing but negative things . Can you due while giving birth ? & is my baby most likely going to make it ?


----------



## Ritko

haleymarie - I have two perfectly healthy children from a bicornate uterus. I kind of wrote out my whole story before so here is the link: http://lessonlifeinprogress.blogspot.com/2014/01/a-bicornuate-uterus-my-story.html
The biggest thing is to have a supportive doctor who is willing to work with you and will address your concerns.


----------

